# TiVo Series3 OLED 500GB w/ Lifetime



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I've put my last original Series3 box up on eBay. It has a 500GB drive and includes original accessories and original box. I'm also including a TiVo-brand wireless G adapter.

The auction is here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110877728475


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The item has been sold. Thanks


----------

